# www.GoPortfolio.com >>  Get your FREE Portfolios!!



## ubuild (Jan 25, 2005)

www.goportfolio.com is a Network of Portfolios, promoting Artist and Talent in the industries of Fashion, Entertainment and Music. Our directory of *PHOTOGRAPHERS*, Hair/Make-up artist, Stylists, Models and Actors will help create opportunities for new as well as established individuals seeking work in these related industries. Maximize your exposure by signing up for our FREE Portfolio, which includes a gallery of 6 photos, your resume, an email form, and a link to your website. (Upgraded Portfolios are available) Industry affiliates can post up job opportunities, convention and trade shows, workshops, seminars, or auditions. Online exposure is one of todays leading tools for networking and building up careers. Use this opportunity to expose your work and meet other professionals. We also have a design and print service for all your marketing needs. You have nothing to lose... sign up now because its FREE! 

Don't forget to mention my name when signing up... (UBuild)  We also have an affiliate program for selling memberships.  Expose your work and make money at the same time.  Contact us if you are interested.  

Thanks for stopping by!!


UBuild.


----------

